# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Quán Kem Baskin Robbins - Quán kem ngon ở Sài Gòn

## hantt.163

_Kem Baskin Robbins với hơn 7.000 cửa hàng tại 50 quốc gia, đã trở thành chuỗi cửa hàng kem đặc biệt lớn nhất thế giới._




> Cửa hàng kem Baskin Robbins
> 
> Địa chỉ: 424A Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai – Phường 5 – Quận 3 – Tp.HCM
> 
> >> Xem bản đồ địa điểm quán kem Baskin Robbins


*Cách mạng hóa công nghiệp kem*



Cửa hàng kem Baskin Robbins

Năm  1945, kem Baskin Robbins lần đầu tiên ra mắt tại Mỹ và nhanh chóng thu  hút được một lượng lớn khách hàng. Thương hiệu kem được lấy từ tên của  hai nhà sáng lập Burton Baskin và Irvine Robbins. Tiếp bước và không  ngừng tư duy sáng tạo để mang đến khách hàng những gì chất lượng nhất,  với thành quả hơn 7.000 cửa hàng tại 50 quốc gia, Baskin Robbins đã trở  thành chuỗi cửa hàng kem đặc biệt lớn nhất thế giới.


Không gian cửa hàng kem Baskins Robbins

Thương  hiệu gây ấn tượng cho cả thế giới bằng con số 31, tương ứng 31 hương vị  kem đặc biệt, tượng trưng cho tất cả các ngày trong tháng. Đồng thời,  kem Baskin Robbins đã tiên phong cách mạng hóa ngành công nghiệp kem:  phát triển loại kem đóng gói mang về, đa dạng thêm hương vị bằng kỹ  thuật ribbon đặc biệt, bổ sung thêm danh mục món tráng miệng truyền thống bằng bánh kem táo, bánh kem phô mai.

Kem Baskin Robbins tại Việt Nam
Chuỗi nhà hàng kem lớn nhất thế giới  Baskin Robbins đánh dấu sự trở lại Việt Nam bằng việc khai trương ba  cửa hàng kem vào ngày 06/01/2012 tại Tp.HCM. Hiện tại, con số cửa hàng  đã được nâng lên con số 10 (khu vực Tp.HCM) và sẽ có 50 cửa hàng trên  toàn quốc trong vòng 5 năm tới.



Cửa hàng được bài trí bằng những hình ảnh các món kem rất bắt mắt

Các  cửa hàng kem Baskin Robbins Việt Nam đều mang phong cách thiết kế mới  theo chuỗi quốc tế với cách bài trí chỗ ngồi hướng khách hàng đến  sự thư giãn trong không gian sang trọng. Biểu tượng chiếc muỗng hồng  đặc trưng của thương hiệu được gắn ngay các cửa, những bức tường của  Baskin Robbins như một bức tranh màu sắc vui nhộn bao gồm những  viên kem hấp dẫn cùng chiếc bánh waffle cone và tên của các loại kem.  Ngoài ra khách hàng có thể nhìn thấy thực đơn trên màn hình, các món  tráng miệng, các loại bánh kem, sundae đặc trưng của kem Baskin Robbins.
Kem  Baskin Robbins có dịch vụ giao hàng tận nơi. Bạn chỉ cần gọi đến số  (08) 7300 3131, thực hiện các bước đặt hàng đơn giản là sẽ được giao  hàng miễn phí trong các quận nội thành thuộc Tp.HCM. Sản phẩm đặt hàng  gồm các hộp freshly packed và bánh kem lạnh. Bánh kem lạnh có thể đặt  theo mẫu và mùi kem, bạn cần đặt trước 24 tiếng để có bánh.


Món bánh kem lạnh tại cửa hàng kem Baskin Robbins

*Thêm hương vị - Thêm niềm vui*


Bạn  sẽ thích thú khi chọn lựa những viên kem nhập khẩu với chất lượng đẳng  cấp và đặc trưng nhất của thương hiệu như Mint Chocolate Chip, Pralines  ‘n Cream và Chocolate Mousse Royale cùng rất nhiều mùi hương khác nhau.  Hãy thỏa sức lựa chọn 2 hoặc 3 trong số 31 hương kem và thưởng  thức theo cách của riêng mình, trong bánh quế hay trong ly. Và  bạn cũng đừng quên thêm hương topping bạn yêu thích bên trên.


Kem Baskin Robbins có nhiều mùi vị để bạn dễ dàng lựa chọn

Ngoài  ra, Baskin Robbins còn phục vụ nhiều sản phẩm khác như bánh kem, bánh  nướng, sundae, các món tráng miệng lạnh và các loại thức uống đang được  yêu thích hiện nay như milk shakes và smoothies. Sự kết hợp hoàn hảo của  kem cùng sữa tươi ngon lành và các hương vị cổ điển khác sẽ khiến bạn  cảm thấy như mình đang bay lơ lửng trên không trung. Hoặc cần tỉnh táo  vào bất kì lúc nào trong ngày, bạn đều có thể thưởng thức hương vị cafe  thơm ngon có nguồn gốc 100% hạt Arabica và kem vani xay cùng một ít đá,  bên trên được phủ bởi kem tươi và bột quế.



Cửa hàng kem Baskin Robbins mang đế sự đa dạng, pho phú và chất lượng đỉnh cao để chinh phục mọi người trên khắp thế giới
Sự đa dạng, phong phú và chất lượng đỉnh cao của thương hiệu  kem Baskin Robbins đã chinh phục mọi người trên khắp thế giới. Đến cửa  hàng, bạn sẽ có cảm giác như lạc vào vương quốc của những buổi tiệc kem  bất tận với những chiếc bánh bông lan cuốn lớp nhân kem mát lạnh bên  trong, những anh hề ngộ nghĩnh được tạo ra từ viên kem và chiếc nón bánh  ốc quế hay những lát bánh sinh nhật được làm bằng chính kem Baskin  Robbins, và còn nhiều nhiều nữa đang đợi các bạn khám phá. Hãy tự mình  trải nghiệm nhé!

Theo: proguide.vn
Cùng khám phá các *quán kem ngon ở Sài Gòn* - *quan kem ngon o Sai Gon*

----------


## h20love

kem ngon tóa nhưng ở Mb mùa đông oài

----------


## littlegirl

hấp dẫn quá đi mất

----------


## Amp21

nhìn ngon quá :X
vừa xỉa kem vừa buôn chuyện quá tuyệt luôn

----------


## lovetravel

thèm ăn kem quá!
trời lạnh thế này ăn kem thú vị lắm  :Smile:

----------


## khoan_gieng

Oa quán kem ngon tóa

----------

